# Bought a 48" "Jebo" Light fixture from ebay, Good deal



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

It's a 220 watt compact flourescent. With 4 x 55 watt stright pin bulbs. 2 are 10k's "daylight" and 2 bulbs are ultra atinic? 

I really like it, seems pretty good quality, for being so cheap. The fixture looks nice too. Holy cow it's bright compared to the cheap crap light that came with the tank.

It also came with a submersable LED moonlight. Pretty cool (although in hindsight I don't really need it but oh well. Its a cool new toy) 

The only problems i have with it, is the actinic lights it came with. The color spectrum is weird when I turn the blues on (there is a seperate switch for the front and back lights. So I can turn the daylight, or blues on seperatly) I like the way the 10k's look but when I turn on the blues with the whites, it makes a funny color. But that can be remedied, I will probably replace the blues with 6.5k's down the road. 
The other minor problem is that it is exactly 48" wich wouldnt be a problem if the tank weren't slightly over 48. The glass part of the tank measures 48" but when you add the plastic brace around the tank it becomes just over. So there is slight underhang, but I fixed that within 5 minutes.

But for $150 Canadian "shipping included" Its a great deal. I searched every LFS for lights, even Big Al's, the cheapest 220 watt fixture was $239.99 + tax
So not bad at all.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

got pix of the lights over your tank?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool it sounds like one from aquatraders.com, but different distributor. 

-John N.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*good price*

Good price, now I would switch out those actinic bulbs for some bulbs that the plants could use.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah replacing bulbs kinda kills the deal. They sure are cheaper than the other choices but, i dunno. t8 bulbs are something like $7 for two but I can't get enough of them in there. An update would be cool when you have run them for a month. Good luck. I'm glad some people just go for things.


----------



## sNApple (Feb 2, 2006)

hey t-bone, never look at big als for lighting, if you want deals on lights or anything else look here.. 
http://www.jlaquatics.com/ - burnaby store
http://www.oceanaquatics.com - delta


----------

